# Premium Sound a Value?



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

There has been several threads where new BMW owners are dissapointed with their sound system. If you spend some time with the settings particularly with the fader and the equalizer the sound system realy comes alive.:thumbup:

I was curious if anyone would share their preferred equalizer settings.


----------



## Judsonabts (Mar 17, 2008)

dalekressin said:


> There has been several threads where new BMW owners are dissapointed with their sound system. If you spend some time with the settings particularly with the fader and the equalizer the sound system realy comes alive.:thumbup:
> 
> I was curious if anyone would share their preferred equalizer settings.


want to share yours?

a well engineered system is supposed to perform best dead flat


----------



## ctuna (Jan 21, 2010)

*The l7 people are generally not disappointed*

The Hi Fi is marginal and has no Equalizer function same for Euro base system.


----------



## ctuna (Jan 21, 2010)

*The l7 people are generally not disappointed*

The Hi Fi is marginal and has no Equalizer function same for Euro base system.
equalizer thread
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161120


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

dalekressin said:


> I was curious if anyone would share their preferred equalizer settings.


These settings were done by an audio engineer from another board, using his apparently very high end audio equipment. I don't recall all the details, other than he was legit and earnestly trying to help. He used his E92 to arrive at the settings, so they are probably not optimized for an E90, etc.. He noted that these settings gave him the flattest response, but encouraged everyone to use the settings as a starting point only, and to adjust to personal taste.

EQ Settings:
100 Hz: +0
200 Hz: +1
500 Hz: +5
1000 Hz: +3
2000 Hz: +8
5000 Hz: +5
10000 Hz: +5

Front/Rear Balance:
Rear: +3


----------

